# Thoughts on a t5HO unit from Ebay



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm looking to add a second t5HO to my existing setup. I have a 2x24 current nova extreme for my 20 high. I'm planning on upgrading my tank to a 30 and lighting to jump me into the high light realm. I'm wondering about the 2x24 t5HO's offered on ebay for 40- common sense tells me that's too cheap and I'm leery on the type of fixture I'd be buying. Anyone have experience with this light, or any input on a cheap 2x24 t5 Ho fixture? 
Thanks,
Scouter

PS here's the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/24-T5-HO-Aquarium-Light-Hood-Freshwater-Plant-6500K-48-/290527478572?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a4c9832c


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice housing and price.

Everything else is well... cheap. You will probably decide to change the bulbs pretty soon. There are no individual reflectors for each bulb (that basically cuts the efficiency in half). You can't switch on/off the bulbs separately.

Other than that - it looks nice, can't deny that. If the ballast does not give up on your and the fixture does not run hot for some crazy reason it will work. People have grown plants with lights worst than that.

--Nikolay


----------



## almightydolla (Nov 10, 2009)

I have bought a few PC units from this seller on ebay - they do look sharp. The bulbs that came with it did not last all that long, and the first unit lasted about 2 years before one of the ballast gave out. But the second set I got have been running hard and long for quite a while now.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for your input guys. I think I'll hold out and get a better fixture with individual reflectors and a more reliable ballast. -Though the price is really tough to walk away from!

Scouter


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

You might take a look here. You can email or call them with different configurations as well. Maybe you want a wider fixture with two bulbs further apart for more spread for instance.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1410


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

catalina is great i ordered a custom from them in 2008 and i got a discount for being deployed at the time. i would recommend them.

they also have fantastic customer service.

Thanks
Elliot


----------

